# showtime sports



## 26bowsher (Jan 28, 2010)

can anyone tell me how much the showtime package is for sports?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

tv du


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As the link above will show you Showtime does not have a sports ONLY package. From what I remember, the minimum price is 195 Dhs per month for a package. So if one has a package from e-pehla for example, and wants to watch english premier league too, its not the most economical option


----------

